
Show HN: I built a jobs board to find the best paying tech contracts - chrisvxd
https://wellpaid.io
======
raresp
You should update the URL when a user searches for specific words. In this way
the users will be able to share the search. It will help the website SEO and
will be better indexed.

You should automate the job posting, because now it opens the chat. You should
integrate paypal or another payment gateway.

~~~
chrisvxd
Thanks for the pointers!

* Great idea re searching - I did actually have the URL updating, but I had some problems when switching to [react-instantsearch](react-instantsearch/package.json) with the state getting reset, so I temporarily removed it.

* Job posting will absolutely be automated. I just haven't had time to build that yet.

------
chrisvxd
Howdy HN!

I built this jobs board for myself and my contractor buddies after getting
tired of being offered below market rate.

The idea is simple - aggregate contract jobs and analyse their rates against
the market so that it's easy to see if they're well paid or not.

It's very much an MVP, so all feedback/questions/ideas welcome.

Chris

\---

Update, stack info:

\- React, nextjs

\- Firebase Cloud Firestore

\- Algolia (with react-instantsearch <3)

\- Heroku

------
transitivebs
This looks really well done. Thanks for sharing, Chris!

My only question is where can I find the source? :)

~~~
transitivebs
Also, this is a pretty great resource that may be of interest to you as well:
[https://www.hellobonsai.com/freelance-
rates](https://www.hellobonsai.com/freelance-rates)

------
obayesshelton
pretty cool site! UK based?

Where do you get the roles from?

~~~
chrisvxd
Thanks! UK based for now, yeah, but I plan on adding support for the US next.

I'm aggregating the jobs, although my only source is currently reed.co.uk
(they have a nice API!)

